#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Energia para hub (switch) em postes via PoE

## aksgnet

Estou procurando o melhor custo/benefício sem degradar a qualidade da transmissão no cabo UTP.

Vamos a ideia...

Tenho um trecho de 500mts com CABO UTP... onde de 100 em 100 mts.. tenho um HUB fixado em uma parede com a energia da casa mais proxima...

A questão é... utilizando a ideia do cabo de rede com PoE.. que é super plausível...

Tenho umas dúvidas:

- De 5v a 110v, a partir de quantos volts... ja começa a interferir na transmissão??? (Pings falham, e througput cai para 1mbps a 2mbps, ao inves dos 85mbps que passa normalmente)

- Para fazer PoE utiliza os fios 4 e 5 para o positivo e 7 e 8 para o negativo... Ou seja.. 2 fios para polo.... Mas tipo.. 48v pode transmitir ate quantos AMPERES sem aquecer o fio, e evitar ate o derretimento do fio e possivelmente um curto????

- Para 24v ate quantos AMPERES sem aquecimento... e provavelmente nos primeiros 100mts chegaria quantos VOLTS e AMPERES em media????

Quanto a chegada da voltagem cair na ponta.. naum tem problemas.. pois utilizarei uns SUPER TRANSISTORES para converter para 12v, 9v ou 5v de acordo a necessidade...

Se puderem ajudar... eu agradeço... Obrigado.

----------


## chdmn

usa fibra optica mas é !

----------


## novatojpa

boa tarde amigo.
entra no site ::..Vertical Simples - SoluÃ§Ãµes de Rede..:: e ve essa solucao.
muito boa mesmo, acho que vai te atender muito bem.

----------


## yondaime

amigo o melhor mesmo é você passar um outro cabo junto ao de rede,
para fazer isso..
eu ainda não fiz, mas se fizer o cabeamento utp, utilizarei o cabo de cobre telefonico junto ao cabo de rede.. 
de acordo com o que dizem até 1000 mts o cabo consegue levar o suficiente para segurar os hubs.. mas eu se fosse eu, usaria apenas os 500 mts..

é uma dica.. e se você pesquisar aqui vai achar vários topicos com soluções..

----------


## alcimarbezerra

Utilizamos cabo FE (cabo telefonico) levando energia para os switch temos 15 switch um atras do outro com distancia de 120m de switch para switch, temos rede que já faz uns 4 a 5 meses que ela esta estável sem travamento nenhuma de switch.

----------


## aksgnet

> Utilizamos cabo FE (cabo telefonico) levando energia para os switch temos 15 switch um atras do outro com distancia de 120m de switch para switch, temos rede que já faz uns 4 a 5 meses que ela esta estável sem travamento nenhuma de switch.



Mas no caso.. voce leva os 110v ou leva a voltagem que voce precisa....

Nao gostaria de levar 110v porque os fios são identicos da nossa querida TELEMAR... e sabemos que os tecnicos quando estão mexendo... não olham pra qual cabo é... apenas desfiam e testam a linha.. e pronto... PUFFF.. choque na CERTA....

E 110v é muito perigoso.... melhor trabalhar com 24v....

Gostaria de desenvolver.. uma forma de levar de 48v ou inferior... e fazer igual a COELBA faz... de 500 em 500mts (ou menos)... utilizar algum esquema eletronico.. para estabilizar... para manter a voltagem....

Pois levando 48v ou ate mesmo 24v... eu posso converter.. para 5v, 9v ou 12v utilizando TRANSISTORES DE ATE 1Ah (que no caso da tranquilamente....) e assim... tendo uma rede estabilizada 100%... pois recebendo superior a 16v... esses transistores dao ESTABILIZADE na energia... e com 2 pontos positivos:

1. Ate 1Ah.. ele mantem a ENERGIA 12v (super regular, sem OSCILAÇÃO)

2. Apos 1Ah... se realmente subir muito.. ate 1.5Ah (Que nenhum Switch chega a isso)... ele estoura... e protege o equipamento.. otimo contra DESCARGAS DE RAIOS etc

P.S.: Antes dos TRANSISTORs... pretendo colocar um CAPACITOR suficiente para manter funcionando por 0,5s a 1s em caso de OSCILAÇÃO DE ENERGIA.... Sendo assim..... ter uma rede concentrada em um unico ponto... caso seja necessario REINICIAR a REDE.. posso fazer de um 1 ponto só.. e sem UTILIZAR A ENERGIA DO CLIENTE... Que atrapalha muito... (Afinal.. .muitos clientes pensam que aquilo utiliza TODA a energia da casa)....

Tive uma futura cliente... que não finalizei a instalação.. Pq ela achou que um ACCESS POINT BRIGDE.. ia aumentar a conta de LUZ dela... e que tava interferindo nos equipamentos eletronicos dela... affff....

Mas é isso ai.. AGUARDO NOVAS IDEIAS e SOLUÇÕES.

----------


## cabozelli

Meu amigo aqui eu tenho testado fontes de centrais de alarme com sucesso, elas trabalham de 12V a 15 V com saida de 7A, axo que resolveriam seu problema sem falar no custo que via de regra são bem mais baratas que as ditas fontes para wireless ou qualquer outra para equipamentos de internet, ok, no seu caso eu adicionaria um fusivel em cada lance no positivo, para evitar futuros danos, ok

----------


## aksgnet

> Meu amigo aqui eu tenho testado fontes de centrais de alarme com sucesso, elas trabalham de 12V a 15 V com saida de 7A, axo que resolveriam seu problema sem falar no custo que via de regra são bem mais baratas que as ditas fontes para wireless ou qualquer outra para equipamentos de internet, ok, no seu caso eu adicionaria um fusivel em cada lance no positivo, para evitar futuros danos, ok



Vou fazer uns testes... mas agradeço se tiver mais OPINIÕES..... Colaborem Pessoal...

Quero estudar as ideias...

Quero algo SEGURO.. e que evite travamento de SWITCHs e que não queimem. rs..rs..

Obrigado.

----------


## cooloverdrive

aksgnet foi você que fez o curso em Porto Alegre?

Posso ajudá-lo nesse esquema, tenho alguns projetos nessa área.

Se vc usar 48 volts AC, vai ter que acrescentar um transformador em cada switch de, por exemplo, 48 para 6 AC e aí alimentar o switch.

Abraço.

----------


## aksgnet

> aksgnet foi você que fez o curso em Porto Alegre?
> 
> Posso ajudá-lo nesse esquema, tenho alguns projetos nessa área.
> 
> Se vc usar 48 volts AC, vai ter que acrescentar um transformador em cada switch de, por exemplo, 48 para 6 AC e aí alimentar o switch.
> 
> Abraço.


Ola *cooloverdriver*, não fiz o "curso" não.... Sou da BAHIA.. E estudo muito em casa.... Sobre alimentação de equipamentos e redes (sempre procurando aperfeiçoamentos.

Bem... Vamos ao assunto.... A idéia é praticamente essa mesma.... Agora vem as perguntas.. qual a melhor para transmitir pelo cabo de rede (fios AWG 24)... AC ou DC? Qual tem menos perda. e que esquenta menos o fio?

Como transformar de 110v AC para 48v AC?

E como transformar de 48v AC para 12v AC ou pode ser 12v DC mesmo.

Aguardo respostas..

Obrigado por colaborar.

----------


## cooloverdrive

> Ola *cooloverdriver*, não fiz o "curso" não.... Sou da BAHIA.. E estudo muito em casa.... Sobre alimentação de equipamentos e redes (sempre procurando aperfeiçoamentos.
> 
> Bem... Vamos ao assunto.... A idéia é praticamente essa mesma.... Agora vem as perguntas.. qual a melhor para transmitir pelo cabo de rede (fios AWG 24)... AC ou DC? Qual tem menos perda. e que esquenta menos o fio?
> 
> Como transformar de 110v AC para 48v AC?
> 
> E como transformar de 48v AC para 12v AC ou pode ser 12v DC mesmo.
> 
> Aguardo respostas..
> ...


 De 110 para 48v, barbada, é só usar um transformador simples que tem pronto pra vender.

De 48 para 12, acho que vai ter que mandar enrolar o transformador.

Me passa seus dados via mp, por favor.

Abraço.

----------


## jorgilson

amigo vc faz o seguinte pega um multimetro e mede a resitencia dos doi pares de fio ao longo da distancia que vc vai usar, com esse dado vc sabe qual a voltagem que precisara para que o switch funcione corretamente. de preferencia usar corrente continua.

----------

